# In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from



## mshakil095 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi Guys,

When I was updating EOI this question appeared. 

In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination
from?

I selected NSW as I live in NSW, also I am from accounting. 
But there were all the states and any option.

Which one will be wiser to select ? I need you guys help badly. please


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

:rockon:


mshakil095 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> When I was updating EOI this question appeared.
> 
> ...


What is your Anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## mshakil095 (Nov 24, 2016)

221111 (general accountant)


----------



## sbarman (Jun 24, 2017)

newbienz said:


> :rockon:
> 
> What is your Anzsco code ?
> 
> Cheers


Hello there,

I'm going to apply under 261313 (Software Engineer)

Which option do you suggest to select for "In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from?"

How about the "ANY" option? Is there a chance of getting invitation with "ANY" option?

Many thanks!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sbarman said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'm going to apply under 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ...


There is a belief among members that if you choose the option of any state, the states will not take your application seriously as you will be deemed to be indecisive 

So it is better to make multiple EOIs with each state chosen individually 

Cheers


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

Is this possible that one state is able to find that the candidate lodge multiple EOIs selecting different states and can this affect one's nomination?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vivkamboj said:


> Is this possible that one state is able to find that the candidate lodge multiple EOIs selecting different states and can this affect one's nomination?


I am told that States have access to the entire 190 database and they can search based on names

Don't have any proof for it, so believe what you will 

Cheers


----------



## bvdruv (Sep 15, 2016)

Followup question

I submitted EOI and I was not sure on what I need to do on the below page 5 statement

Please guide.

The client should contact the State or Territory they are interested in receiving nomination from. The State or Territory government selected by the client is not obligated to contact the client. Contact information for State and Territory Government’s nomination process is available on the relevant visa subclass pages

Another clarification. 
I have just submitted one EOI for one state..as per your earlier statement, is it legal to apply multiple EOI each state?

I have been waiting since Feb 2017 for the invitation, I am worried, if I have done anything wrong. 

I have 65 points for 190 and 60 for 189. Please help and advice.


----------

